# coolest looking dog i've ever seen....



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/ruudkoekkoek/verhoeven.htm

selena do you know this dog?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What the heck is it, a GSD/Dutchie cross? lol, but yes, very cool looking!!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

HH x MH = hollandse herder cross mechelse herder =dutchie/mal cross

wow. i just noticed that his grandfather on his father's side is the same as my dog's grandfather on his father's side. cool. didn't know that. i don't see any dutch shepherd on this dog's pedigree. must come from one of the \"unknowns\"...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I´ve heard of him, never saw him work though. Supposed to be a great inherator.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

wow what a beauty. I have never seen a XMH/HH look like this one......Intense looking dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Greg sent me that pic a few weeks ago. Where did you find that Tim? Can anyone translate that site for me? I want him; money is no object :wink: .


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

jenni,

i've had that site bookmarked for a while. i think i found it while looking at the KNPV site and viewing a list of the top finishers from a trial.

btw, if you do buy him, i'll give you $1 more than whatever you pay...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Greg sent me that pic a few weeks ago. Where did you find that Tim? Can anyone translate that site for me? I want him; money is no object :wink: .


If you post the sentences you want to be translated, Mike, Elly, Hil or me can translate it for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Gee, Thanks Tim! :lol: 

Translators: could you just look at the site and tell me if he's still around, if progeny are black/brindled like that, how much they are, etc. That would be awesome! There's not a particular sentence-I don't understand ANY of them!

I love that head too; maybe I could get that if I crossed Caleb with a Dutchie? :| Brindle rocks! If I crossed him with a pit, the poor pups probably wouldn't be able to _carry_ their own heads :wink: :lol: !


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Geleider : Erick Verhoeven  his owner
Pater Becanusstraat 20 
5741 LD BEEK EN DONK 
tel. 0492 46 47 42 of 06 52 66 84 53 

www.fonskeshome.nl his website

Hond : Fonske II 
ras : HH x MH 
ph1 : 439 punten met lof 2003 his trial was 439 out of 440
ph2 : 435 punten met lof 2005 his trial was 435 out of 455
object : 350 punten met lof 2004 his trial was 350 out of 356
these are 3 different programmes
beschrijving : Zeer donkere hond, geweldige revier- en bewakingsdrift en een zeer mooie steller. a desribtion: a very dark dog, with great search and guarding drives, and a very good bite attack

vererving : De eerste jongen gaan dit jaar naar de oktoberkeuring. Hij vererft veel goed werkende honden. inherating: the first offspring will go for their trial this fall f(2005), he inherates many good working dogs
afstamming : Fonske II is een nestbroer van Rico (PH1 440) van dhr. W.A. Toelen uit Gemonde. he is a brother of Rico who earned 440/440 and the name of his owner who is a good trainer.
prestaties : Fonske II is winnaar van diverse kampioens- licht- en nationale wedstrijden. Hij behaalde de 5e plaats bij de nationale kampioenschappen Objectbewaking. Achievments: he is winner of some champion and international trials, he went to the nationals of object guarding and ended 5th
bloedlijnen : BRN 3307 the number on his bloodlines on bloedlijnen.nl www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?id=3307


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow,  Thanks Selena!  

Can you buy pups and have them sent here?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I just looked up that dogs pedigree information, the dog was crossed with a german shepherd some 7 generations back on the fathers side. The Pedigree looks a lil bit goofy too though, like there's a MH/MH that produced an XMH, how do you produce a cross when the 2 parents are the same breed? Then I also see an XMH/MH that produced an MH, how did a cross father create a purebred son??

With all the weirdness and unknowns in that pedigree, as well as the GSD being listed, I'm pretty sure that's a Mal/GSD/Dutchie cross, the saddle very clearly originates out of the GSD's mix if you look at the photos out of the fathers line.

They say that \"from time to time pups are bred\". But currently no pups available.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah, de temps en temps... :wink: 

But I want one NOW! :evil: 

I don't care what the thing is; I'm gonna buy one or make one! :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

If you go to his website you can see he has some litters with Fonske, if you send an e-mail you can learn more I suppose. If you´ve any problems with language send me an e-mail, I will help you on purchasing a puppy if it´s possible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks again, Selena!  Does it say anywhere how old this dog is? How much time do I have left? I kind of have a full house right now :wink: . Maybe someone would co-own one with me...Greg? Tim? :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike I only see x MH? If dad is a MH and mum a xMH, the pups will not have a pedigree.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Thanks again, Selena!  Does it say anywhere how old this dog is? How much time do I have left? I kind of have a full house right now :wink: . Maybe someone would co-own one with me...Greg? Tim? :wink:


about 5 or 6 I guess..time enough..


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

jenni, if you can't get people to takes bites with your dog, what makes you think you'll be able to find somebody to take them from one of this guy's little monsters?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Mike I only see x MH? If dad is a MH and mum a xMH, the pups will not have a pedigree.


It's not listed in Fonske's direct listing. Go to bloedlijnen.nl.....

Fonske II's great great grandfather on the fathers side is Iwan (Dhr. Chr. van Thiel Oploo), if you look up that dog, you will see that HIS great grandfather is a duitse herder/x mechelse herder.

Now if you look up Nero (Dhr. B. Jansen Venray), he is the great great grandfather on the fathers mothers side (lol so confusing), in Nero's pedigree you will see Nopi 'Cabil' (Dhr. H.J. Lennertz NHSB 328394) bred to Dori 'Myrza' (Dhr. J. Basstra Kerkrade) who are both Mechelaars, but their daughter Sonja is listed as an XMH.

I'm getting a headache figuring out where everyone is in relation to eachother, it doesn't really matter, a working dog is a working dog, but those colors have to come from somewhere, I am sure there is some HH in there somewhere, there has to be, the pedigree listing is a confusing mess LOL.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Tim,

What? I don't see the relation :| .


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Tim,
> 
> What? I don't see the relation :| .


Lack of helper is lack of training is waste of good dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok, let me explain this very slowly, so everyone understands :lol: ...ready?

Here goes: I would have *plenty* of help if my dog would play with strangers. I work Apollo just fine :wink: . What are the chances of getting another Caleb? If you'd met him, you'd all know :roll: . Translation: not very likely; he's just about the most obnoxiously standoffish dog you've ever met. He's like me  , unless there's money on the line :lol: ! When I'm at work, I'm all charm-when I'm not-LEAVE ME ALONE :twisted:! 

As if you couldn't tell by the amount of posts that I don't go out much! 8) :lol:

So, basically, unless this next dog has autism too, I'm not worried :wink: .


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> > Mike I only see x MH? If dad is a MH and mum a xMH, the pups will not have a pedigree.
> ...


Myrza probably will be an x to :wink: the unkown side will probably be the dutchie.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

well, i don't think it really matters much in this case anyway jenni. most people over there are like selena when it comes to their dogs working lines. they prefer to keep tabs on them, want them to stay somewhat local and want to see KNPV titles on their progeny which of course isn't going to happen over here...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

It wouldnt really matter to me if he was an English Foxhound.What matters is THIS dog is a worker and if he produces these traits in his progeny.
Looks arent important either when it comes down to it.Other than the intimidation factor.

Personally I would want to either see him work or some of his progeny work before I would consider a pup.

Also I like crosses,Hybrid vigor!  

Greg


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Tim, I think you're even more serious than Greg. :lol: You're a cop, huh? You should've been a lawyer! :lol: 

I was half-joking anyway. :roll: I just bought another dog!

I still think you could pay someone locally to buy the dog and ship it to you, though, unless they're SUPER picky and require follow-up visits or something. Or their contract states that the dog can never be sold...unlikely, but possible, I guess. :| And it would be so much more fun to create my own :twisted: :twisted: . Guess I'd better say I'm joking again... :wink:

Greg-LIAR! You love how this dog looks!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> well, i don't think it really matters much in this case anyway jenni. most people over there are like selena when it comes to their dogs working lines. they prefer to keep tabs on them, want them to stay somewhat local and want to see KNPV titles on their progeny which of course isn't going to happen over here...


A lot of people will sell to the US or anywhere else. We just very picky for our dogs.. a lot of people in the Netherlands wouldn´t get a dog from me either. If I could I would keep them all, we really breed for ourselves and what we want. It happens to be other people really like our dogs, so we can sell some offspring.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I have found out from dealing with women that looks are secondary to working ability. :wink: And temperment. :lol: 

By the way,this dog reminds me of Tango(KNPV).

Greg


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Selena, I totally agree with your philosophy. I'd do the same thing. Breed for the traits YOU want to have, and not produce puppies according to every fad and whim the public has; those dogs often end up homeless when people change their minds :x .

Greg...hmmm. Nevermind. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> A lot of people will sell to the US or anywhere else. We just very picky for our dogs.. a lot of people in the Netherlands wouldn´t get a dog from me either. If I could I would keep them all, we really breed for ourselves and what we want. It happens to be other people really like our dogs, so we can sell some offspring.


Well maybe you could move to Florida, buy 10 acres somewhere a little way outside Orlando and just keep all your dogs, except for a nice bitch you could give to me so I can have 2 dutch shepherds to drive me crazy, then I'll live close so you can keep tabs on me and you'd get your nice weather


----------



## Inge Pero (Apr 1, 2006)

I saw this dog (Fonske) several times, it's a beautiful dog indeed.
2 of his sons train in the KNPV club where I train.


















Another member of my club ordered a pup from him which will be born this summer


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice photo's for sure Inge. There are some nice pics of the dog on the owners site too.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people will sell to the US or anywhere else. We just very picky for our dogs.. a lot of people in the Netherlands wouldn´t get a dog from me either. If I could I would keep them all, we really breed for ourselves and what we want. It happens to be other people really like our dogs, so we can sell some offspring.
> ...


mmm can think about it after Dicks retirement...


----------

